# Ausfallende Jabba Wood



## Trekki (6. November 2011)

Mir ist heute abend leider ein Stock ins Schaltwerk gesprungen und dabei hab ich mir mein Schaltauge vom JW abgerissen 

Ein neues liegt schon bereit






Leider bekomme ich das alte nicht aus dem Rahmen heraus




Die Schraube unten rechts ist ganz verbogen, die oben links sitzt so fest, dass ich sie rund gedreht habe. Wie bekomme ich den Schrott aus den Rahmen? 

Ich bin für jede Idee dankbar.

-trekki


----------



## -MIK- (6. November 2011)

Obere Schraube mit nem Dremel einkerben und dann mit nem Schlitzschraubendreher ausdrehen. Oder einen Torx rein schlagen und damit versuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (6. November 2011)

Danke für den Tip, versuche ich gleich morgen.


----------



## Trekki (7. November 2011)

Danke, mit einem T10 Bit und Hammer hat es geklappt 




-trekki


----------



## GeorgeP (7. November 2011)

sag mal wo auf der rose seite finde ich denn die schaltaugen, möchte mir eins als ersatz besorgen.

Cheers
George


----------



## psycho82 (7. November 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> sag mal wo auf der rose seite finde ich denn die schaltaugen, möchte mir eins als ersatz besorgen.
> 
> Cheers
> George



Auf der Internetseite findest du keine Schaltaugen. Hab mir bei der Abholung vom GC ein extra Schaltauge mitgenomme und bin der Meinung, dass auf der Packung eine Art.-Nr. steht. Schaue heute abend mal nach und werde die Nummer posten

Gruss
Benny


----------



## BSChris (7. November 2011)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> sag mal wo auf der rose seite finde ich denn die schaltaugen, möchte mir eins als ersatz besorgen.
> 
> Cheers
> George




Die findet man dort nicht wirklich.
Ich hatte dem Verkäufer mitgeteilt das meins auch im Arsch ist.
Darauf hin gab er mir die ArtikelNr. und die habe ich dann auf der Seite eingegeben und bekam dann den Preis etc.
Preis lag bei ca 18,75 .

Gruß
Ich


----------



## GeorgeP (7. November 2011)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Auf der Internetseite findest du keine Schaltaugen. Hab mir bei der Abholung vom GC ein extra Schaltauge mitgenomme und bin der Meinung, dass auf der Packung eine Art.-Nr. steht. Schaue heute abend mal nach und werde die Nummer posten
> 
> Gruss
> Benny


 
Benny das wÃ¤r natÃ¼rlich  top



BSChris schrieb:


> Die findet man dort nicht wirklich.
> Ich hatte dem VerkÃ¤ufer mitgeteilt das meins auch im Arsch ist.
> Darauf hin gab er mir die ArtikelNr. und die habe ich dann auf der Seite eingegeben und bekam dann den Preis etc.
> Preis lag bei ca 18,75 â¬.
> ...


 

HÃ¤tte ich auch dran denken kÃ¶nnen .....


----------



## psycho82 (7. November 2011)

Also das Schaltauge für das 2011er GC hat folgende Barcodenummer:

2 000017 550374 

Beschreibung auf der Verpackung:

Rose Schaltauge
QR für 2010/11er MTB Rahmen

Preis 18,90 



Gruß

Benny


----------



## psycho82 (7. November 2011)

Gerade nochmal auf die Rechnung geschaut die Artikelnummer ist nur ein Teil der Barcodenummer.

Art.-Nr. fürs GC: 1755037

Gruß

Benny


----------



## GeorgeP (7. November 2011)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Gerade nochmal auf die Rechnung geschaut die Artikelnummer ist nur ein Teil der Barcodenummer.
> 
> Art.-Nr. fürs GC: 1755037
> 
> ...


 

hmm in der schnellsuche kann er die nummer nicht finde ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho82 (7. November 2011)

Die Nummer findest du im Internetshop auch nicht, musst zum Bestellen wohl anrufen oder Rose per E-Mail kontaktieren.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## GeorgeP (7. November 2011)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Die Nummer findest du im Internetshop auch nicht, musst zum Bestellen wohl anrufen oder Rose per E-Mail kontaktieren.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Benny


 

merci


----------



## Trekki (7. November 2011)

Beim Thema Schaltaugen-Nachkauf muss ich allen empfehlen hier möglichst genau zu bestellen.
Hintergrund: ich habe schon mehrfach Fehllieferungen bekommen obwohl ich Modell, Baujahr usw. angegeben hatte. Macht am besten ein Foto, das hat meinem Berater geholfen.

-trekki


----------



## -MIK- (8. November 2011)

Trekki schrieb:


> Danke, mit einem T10 Bit und Hammer hat es geklappt
> 
> -trekki



 Yeah!!!


----------

